# Late night soundtrack?



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have decided that this year I will use the standard Midnight Syndicate and Friends soundtrack for my haunt, but at 9PM will switch to a rock soundtrack featuring all kinds of different Halloween related rock music. Just a little late-night treat for my older visitors.

Has anyone else tried this? Any feedback or ideas on whether this is a good or bad idea?


----------

